# My 9 month old Vizsla



## Kentuckycoalmine (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi there, 

My 9 month vizsla is 36 pounds. Is she full grown? 


Thanks!

Hayley


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I was always lead to believe that a Vizsla does not become fully grown until 24 months, but others may have varying opinions on this..


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Pretty sure you still have some growing to do. V's typically don't stop growing till 18-24 months


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

6 days shy of 24 months and still filling out...


----------



## Kentuckycoalmine (Nov 9, 2012)

Okay thanks for responding everyone! My husband keeps telling me she's done growing and I feel like she's got some more to . 

Hayley


----------

